# Bio active set ups



## courtsum24 (May 1, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Has anyone done a bio active set up for bearded dragons or woma pythons? Show me your set up and let me know what substrates you used and how your set up works as I’m really interested in these but not sure how to do it with a desert species. 

Thank you, 

Court


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cris (May 1, 2019)

Use sand and a large enclosure. Do not mix dragons an womas lol.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 1, 2019)

I don't think a bioactive substrate in a bearded dragon tank is a very good idea , issues
>> excessive humidity
>> bacteria / viruses / moulds all not good for dragon's respiratory system
>> potential toxicity of plants used


----------



## rainmonitors (May 2, 2019)

I haven't really heard of people making bioactive enclosures for beardies, but there are a few general bioactive desert builds you can find on Youtube. It can definitely be done, just research safe plants for beardies, or Australian lizards in general. They may eat parts of the plants, maybe even the whole plants. Probably best to stick with native species. Humidity shouldn't be an issue with a well ventilated vivarium and plant species with low water need, like desert species.
With a woma python, you obviously will never have to worry about it eating plants, but definitely keep to edible safe plants just to be on the safe side. A top layer of aspen shavings will probably be good, though you'll have to research for other layers of substrate. Probably will have the same set up bioactively-wise to the beardie, like same or similar substrate, similar plant species, similar humidity.
This one is a live planted vivarium, but could possibly be a better alternative to bioactive.


----------



## cris (May 2, 2019)

rainmonitors said:


> I haven't really heard of people making bioactive enclosures for beardies,


It is pretty much standard where they are suited to outdoor enclosures. If they are in a tiny fish tank it will not work. As a general rule you want various other species to process the lizard crap to reduce or eliminate the circulation of pathogens.


----------

